# steel shot



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

i was told a while back that lead shot has been banned un the usa and it is only steel shot that is allowed down there. is this true? can you still use tungsten and stuff like that?

up here in canada lead is banned for use around waterlands and for waterfowl but is still allowed for use in upland bird hunting.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah, you can't use any lead shot for anything , it has been like that for a while. You can use tungsten and all kinds of heavy shot for waterfowl. You have to use steel or these specialty loads for upland too. NO LEAD WHATSOEVER> :beer:


----------



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

guess that gets kindof expensive, especially when skeet shootin


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

not in Nodak you can use lead for upland game in some areas as well as target shooting but you have to use soem type of nontoxic shot for waterfowl and on some state and federal land for upland game.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Your allowed to use lead in the USA just not in California(They dont even really count) :beer: Or on waterfowl.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

can use lead for anything but waterfowl here

funny how u can use lead for doves over the swamp or water, but not for geese over the field???????
whats the difference?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

If you are hunting waterfowl (duck geese and merganzers) you are to use non-toxic shot. Bismith, steel, and the tungsten shots are available to us. If you are shooting other things like upland birds then you can use anything. The main reason for not allowing lead for waterfowl is that birds like egals can get lead toxisity from eating dead or crippled birds that have been shot by lead. They use have feld that not many of them eat upland birds and still allow it.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

There are certain areas where non toxic shot is required, but ussually for upland game you can use lead, just make sure you can be fore you do


----------

